# Red Fox Help



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi There,

We are having a bit of bother with a red fox vixen. Shes 3 years old. She was found by the side of the road when she was a cub, and hand-reared by a couple. They've had her for the past three years and kept her with their other dogs in the back garden.

They are now going to have a baby, so they wanted rid of the fox. We took it in as we have loads of space and a little animal park.

Although she was really friendly with her original 'family', we can't get anywhere near her. Shes very vicious and really doesn't want to know us. 

We tried to get back in touch with the people so we can have like an 'introductory session' between her and us, but they won't respond and we don't know what to do! She's obviously stressed out and we wanted to know if anyone had any experience with this sort of thing before and if anyone had any advice?

Cheers


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I had a red fox for 10 years,he was stupid with us but very very nervous around strangers,have you had her long.Eventually she will come round but will take time,have you tried sitting very quietly and still in her enclosure with some treats,i must say my boy was nervous of strangers but when he saw people on a regular basis he was very happy to see them and did his excited scream.He loved fluffy toys,slippers,squeaky toys.Hope you dont give up,they are fantastic,loving animals.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never had foxes or anything alike, but if you were kidnapped from a loving family not knowing where your going, you be frightened too right ? Just let her stroke down start by staying in the same room as her for a while and NOT trying to approach her just sitting and let her do the approaching or if she wants to sit still let her, this may take a couple of tries & a couple of hours but shell hopefully soon see you're not there to hurt her & her inquisitive nature will kick in


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for your quick replies

We have only had her a few days, but are just so worried about her stress levels. When we go in to give her food she cowers down in the corner and stares at us. I have sat in with her on several occasions now for about 30 mins or so. The first time she just sat in the opposite corner watching me. The next morning I sat in again, and she was so desperate to dig out of the corner! She continuously dug for the whole time and began to pant badly, so I called it quits for that day. All I did was sit there, didn't reach towards her.

When my dad goes in, she gets really cocky and aggressive though. All he does is sit in the corner as well. The first time she started making aggressive advances and took it out on her dog bed and food dishes growling and biting. 

We will persevere with her as we saw her previous owner giving her cuddle and she was adorable.  Just want whats best for her.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Mine had a den to retreat to and he would pop up and down for cover,give her something to hide in as her bolt hole, she will feel safer and not get so stressed,mine never bit or attempted to,i got him from same sort of situation,someone had him in their house for 8 mnths and then could not cope any more.They are extremely agile and can jump up anywhere,they are noisy and stink,but worth it.Of all the exotics we have friends always loved to play with the fox.When they play they do hold your hand,if you let it go limp they let go,if you struggle its game on.They do like a real variety of food,as treats mine loved a custard cream or bit of cake,chicks are a favourite though.good luck


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

This happens so often when people rehome pet foxes. 

Harry, my male corsac loves me to bits and spends all of his time with me when I am home but he totally freaks out when I have friends round as he does not know them. He normally hides from them.

The road to a foxes heart is by no means a short or easy one. Give her a couple of weeks (I do mean a full 2+) to get to know her surroundings. The last thing you want to do is pester her when she is in a new environment, let her get accustomed to her new home first. Then given time if she is tame she will eventually start to come out to inspect you when you feed her. Foxes are very inquisitive animals. At this point you can sort of bribe her to like you with toys and food after a while you will not need to bribe her. (If you can always have the same person take her meals to her so that she can see that this person is not all bad.)

Do not try to pet her until she is 100% confident with you. Unlike dogs they have no idea why you want to touch them. Elspeth (my female corsac) still looks at my oddly when I pet her until I find that itchy spot.

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask.

-
Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You are right to be worried about her stress levels, poor girl. She's a wild animal and although she may trust the people who reared her, she has no reason whatsoever to trust you!

Even if you saw her playing and reacting with the people who brought her up, you were wrong to assume that she would behave anywhere near as relaxed around you.

Have you considered contacting your local wildlife centre at Ulgham, who have the right sort of experience to help you?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

*sigh* poor girl this is a wild animal and even though she has been hand reared with the other family she still has her wild instincts, If this was me I would find a wildlife park or something similar were she can go life wild and in peace


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> You are right to be worried about her stress levels, poor girl. She's a wild animal and although she may trust the people who reared her, she has no reason whatsoever to trust you!
> 
> Even if you saw her playing and reacting with the people who brought her up, you were wrong to assume that she would behave anywhere near as relaxed around you.
> 
> Have you considered contacting your local wildlife centre at Ulgham, who have the right sort of experience to help you?





bosshogg said:


> *sigh* poor girl this is a wild animal and even though she has been hand reared with the other family she still has her wild instincts, If this was me I would find a wildlife park or something similar were she can go life wild and in peace


 
I totally agree with both the above, shes a wild animal not a pet dog, contact your local wildlife centre and at least get some advice. I really wish that people would think long and hard before they handrear and humanise a wild animal.


----------



## Ayxiral (Feb 17, 2011)

My whole reason for coming onto this forum was to learn more about exotic animal keeping and find it some how funny that people who own hedgehogs (though domesticated and whose wild relatives I know are largely untraceable) and snakes (who are perfectly all capable on surviving in the wild) are advising that an animal who has NO experience in the wild should be lumped off to a wild life centre - not saying those places don't do great work but the problem with keeping animals is the hazey definition between WILD animals and domesticated animals.

Surely all animals are WILD at the core, but I believe that their relationships with us are symbiotic and by all means we need them as much as they 'need' us. 

I'm not sure about the simularities with dogs but the most passive method would probably be letting her settle into her surroundings and then short sit ins (15mins 2x daily??) in silence maybe even facing away from her with minimal to no eye contact as it's often threatening to animals... But I don't know anything about foxes, sorry.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you ever been to a wildlife centre? 

I'm curious why you think the advice that she should be in a wildlife centre with people experienced in caring for wildlife is bad advice to give to someone without any experience whatsoever and what you are basing that on?

What do you think wildlife centres do??

Apart from which most of the foreign species which are kept in this country have been kept and bred by experienced people who can pass on the correct husbandry for that animal. British wild foxes tend not to be kept as family pets by people in Britain, so there isn't a 'care sheet' for them.


----------



## Ayxiral (Feb 17, 2011)

I've met a gentleman that runs one once, he was raising funds and had two foxes there, including a female that had been rescued as a pup and has been completely humanised and couldn't be released - like the fox in question. As well as a young male who was nervous but also never able to be released. These were kept by the man pretty much as pets. 

But I guess what I mean is that while this fox obviously can't be released into the wild, which is the aim of most wild life centres in general and while the care provided by the centre or ftrz00kpr can be equally good when the know how is there, it's a learning experience. I imagine it's also variable with each animal becaure surely even each fox is different. I just don't think its constructive to lump an animal off to a centre when ftrz00kpr could care for it just as well if not better without having to rely on wild life centres where funds are low anyway.

The fox was raised by a seperate family who couldn't take care of her and ftrz00kpr is just trying to provide good care for her.


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for all of your advice.

I totally understand why this fox was terrified, the only 2 people she ever knew in the world have disappeared and she doesn't know why. Shes now in a strange place, with strange smells, noises and people and doesn't understand whats going to happen to her.

As she has been brought up with domestic dogs and been hand-raised, releasing her into the wild is not an option, she would not survive and it would be unfair on her.

Since we acquired her, we have made some positive progress. Only one person is dealing with her at multiple times of day and he has managed to hand-feed her on numerous occasions and she is calming down a lot.

We do not feel comfortable giving her to any 'rescue' places as they will put her in an enclosure and leave her there. From observing her behaviour over the past few weeks, I would say that she is likely to develop stereotypical behaviours, and I would hate to see that happen.

We will keep you guys updated on her progress


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Glad she is calming down,if your enclosure is earth floor they will dig their own den,mine made one several feet deep,had to be careful not to fall down it,thats where he use to take all of his stolen goods(slippers,bowls,toys.).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ftrz00kpr said:


> As she has been brought up with domestic dogs and been hand-raised, releasing her into the wild is not an option, she would not survive and it would be unfair on her.


But who has suggested releasing her? Nobody on this thread as far as I'm aware.



ftrz00kpr said:


> We do not feel comfortable giving her to any 'rescue' places as they will put her in an enclosure and leave her there. From observing her behaviour over the past few weeks, I would say that she is likely to develop stereotypical behaviours, and I would hate to see that happen.


So do you mind telling what you intend to do with her then if you don't want her put in an enclosure and left?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Surely the fox would be better off in a widlife rescue as I doubt she will be happy in a petting zoo
Im presuming this is where the fox will be living?
Home Page of Eshott Heugh Animal Park where you can find meerkats, ferrets, miniature Shetland ponies, giant rabbits. We are a RSPCA certified rehoming shelter.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Is she a domesticated russian silver fox? I don't believe so and in that case she would be fine in a large enclosure and left to her own devices as she does not crave human attention nor does she have any 'need' to please a human. I am not saying she would do well in the wild, I do not think anyone has said that.
I know Feorag has experience with _Vulpes Vulpes_ and I would really listen to what she has said about the wildlife centres as I think she knows a fair bit.
-
Elina


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Surely the fox would be better off in a widlife rescue as I doubt she will be happy in a petting zoo
> Im presuming this is where the fox will be living?
> Home Page of Eshott Heugh Animal Park where you can find meerkats, ferrets, miniature Shetland ponies, giant rabbits. We are a RSPCA certified rehoming shelter.


It amuses me how quickly people jump to conclusions, and I don't see why we have to prove ourselves to people on the forum, I thought this was a place where like-minded people could get together without making any judgements and help each other out with animal issues. It will certainly make me think twice about asking for any advice again. 

We are not a petting zoo. By no means do we intend on letting the public handle this fox. We took the fox in as a favour for the RSPCA, as we are in partnership with them and they contact us whenever they have animals which need rehoming. The RSPCA had contacted the previous owners numerous times due to the complaints from passers-by of a fox being kept in their back garden. 

The fox will not be kept on display at any point in the future and will be provided with a natural enclosure out of public view. All I can say is that this fox will have a more natural life with us than in a kennel in someones back garden. 

I was hoping to get constructive advice from people who have had experience with foxes, I know how frustrating this situation is for ourselves, let alone the fox, we just want whats best for her and I just wanted a few tips from people who have them already. Thanks to those who have contributed, we have to start from somewhere and are always keen to learn more.

:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ftrz00kpr said:


> It amuses me how quickly people jump to conclusions, and I don't see why we have to prove ourselves to people on the forum, I thought this was a place where like-minded people could get together without making any judgements and help each other out with animal issues. It will certainly make me think twice about asking for any advice again.
> 
> We are not a petting zoo. By no means do we intend on letting the public handle this fox. We took the fox in as a favour for the RSPCA, as we are in partnership with them and they contact us whenever they have animals which need rehoming. The RSPCA had contacted the previous owners numerous times due to the complaints from passers-by of a fox being kept in their back garden.
> 
> ...


 

Our animal sanctuary also takes in animals from the RSPCA Inspectors for rehoming but no way would we say we are a RSPCA rehoming centre, how does that work, as far as Im aware the only people who can affiliate themselves to them are their own rehoming centres


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ftrz00kpr said:


> The fox will not be kept on display at any point in the future and will be provided with a natural enclosure out of public view. All I can say is that this fox will have a more natural life with us than in a kennel in someones back garden.
> 
> I was hoping to get constructive advice from people who have had experience with foxes, I know how frustrating this situation is for ourselves, let alone the fox, we just want whats best for her and I just wanted a few tips from people who have them already. Thanks to those who have contributed, we have to start from somewhere and are always keen to learn more.
> 
> :2thumb:


So please explain to me what is the difference between you keeping the fox in an enclosure and a wildlife sanctuary well experienced with keeping foxes?

You asked for constructive advice and I gave you some, i.e. ask someone with the right experience for advice. There's a wildlife sanctuary on your doorstep, who have been dealing with foxes, wild and handreared tame, for nearly 20 years, so I suggested you asked them for some advice! It's my understanding you haven't asked them, therefore you don't want their help - you want help from nameless people on here, who may or may not be expert at dealing with this animal.

Vulpes vulpes is not considered to be a pet and is not bred as a pet in this country, so you are unlikely to come across any experts, even on this forum. So far one person has come onto this thread who once owned one, so if you really "just want whats best for her", then imao you should ask an expert.


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Our animal sanctuary also takes in animals from the RSPCA Inspectors for rehoming but no way would we say we are a RSPCA rehoming centre, how does that work, as far as Im aware the only people who can affiliate themselves to them are their own rehoming centres


I'm really sorry if I have somehow offended you in some way?? It was unintentional if I did. We are not trying to compete with other sanctuaries on here if thats what you're thinking, I appreciate all of the hard work that they do for the animals, as that is really all I care about.

I am also not trying to be a know-it-all, hence why I asked for advice in the first place. I will never claim to know everything about every animal, but I will try my hardest to understand them as best as I can in order to ensure that they have a good quality of life and the best welfare standards possible. I have worked in several zoos and have a lot of experience with exotic animals and am also on the verge of gaining an animal-related degree; so I know full-well about keeping exotics as pets and totally disagree with it. If there was any way that the situation with the fox could be any different, I wish it could be! It should've never been taken in the first place. But it did, and we have it now, and thats how it is. 

The RSPCA visit us regularly and have thoroughly inspected our collection to approve that it is more than suitable for rehoming. We are not part of the RSPCA, we don't recieve any funding from them, we just help them whenever we can. We have more than enough space and are located out in the quiet country, which makes it a perfect place for rescued animals to live out their lives. :2thumb:


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

feorag said:


> So please explain to me what is the difference between you keeping the fox in an enclosure and a wildlife sanctuary well experienced with keeping foxes?
> 
> So far one person has come onto this thread who once owned one, so if you really "just want whats best for her", then imao you should ask an expert.


Thankyou for your advice. Have you visited the sanctuary at Ulgham? I have and I was very disappointed with the way that the animals were being kept. So to be honest, asking them for advice wasn't really something that sprung into my mind. Theres a lot of people on here who do have foxes as pets, fair enough they are not red foxes, but they are still foxes which will have similar behaviours. 

The fox has made vast improvements since she has arrived here. We don't want to just dump her in an enclosure and give up on her. We would like to build a relationship with her (over a long period of time) so that she will recieve personal interaction from us on a daily basis as this is what she has had her whole life. This will also aid us in case she ever needs to have any medical examinations and will make it less stressful on her. She clearly doesn't like strangers, so we have no intentions on putting her on show.

Once again, I'm really sorry if I have somehow offended the people on this thread. I seem to have triggered a bit of an 'offensive' response, as I constantly feel like I need to defend myself. I know you guys are very passionate about animals on here, as am I. I may have also been very frustrated if I was reading about somebody else in the same position, but please have a little faith in us.

Cheers for all your help. :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So what didn't you like about the way the animals were kept at the wildlife centre?

I am indeed very passionate about animals and you haven't offended me - as yet! 

However, I would be lying if I said I didn't have concerns about your buying and swapping of animals at your animal park, which is a fairly new venture I think. I did find myself wondering, if you're an RSPCA rehoming centre, are you swapping the animals they bring in as well??

Surely your post about totally disagreeing with keeping exotic animals as pets kind of goes against the fact that you have bought in meerkats and are also trying to buy raccoons and Parma Wallabies, doesn't it?

At the minute I'm just trying to work out what your objective is regarding the animals you're keeping.


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

Its been a long time since I visited there, so perhaps things have changed. I was just a little disappointed. But they have threatened to close down for the past 3 years which suggests that funding has been tight which always is the case with wildlife rehab centres. 

I'm not one for making generalisations or creating rifts between people, and as they are so close to us, I don't feel comfortable expressing my personal opinions when people on here are more than capable of forming their own judgements  but we will definetly reconcider contacting them for advice if necessary in the best interest of the fox.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So what was your problem when you did visit?


----------



## ftrz00kpr (Feb 8, 2010)

feorag said:


> However, I would be lying if I said I didn't have concerns about your buying and swapping of animals at your animal park, which is a fairly new venture I think. I did find myself wondering, if you're an RSPCA rehoming centre, are you swapping the animals they bring in as well??
> 
> Surely your post about totally disagreeing with keeping exotic animals as pets kind of goes against the fact that you have bought in meerkats and are also trying to buy raccoons and Parma Wallabies, doesn't it?
> 
> At the minute I'm just trying to work out what your objective is regarding the animals you're keeping.


Why are you so concerned about out 'intentions' with our animal collection? We are an Animal Park, and it would be pretty rubbish without any animals! We havent been 'trading' animals either. The only animals we've ever sold are chickens. All of the meerkats came from private breeders who were perfectly willing to sell them off individually for somebody to keep in the house and walk on a leash as their 'pet'. Now they have a large enclosure like a zoo would have. None of our animals are 'pets' and we certainly dont keep them in the house. The raccoon was also previously kept in a house as a pet, and will now live a more natural life in our collection so we are trying to find a mate for it.

We do not exploit our animals, and do not have a charge for our collection. We dont allow the public to handle anything, sure they can stroke a donkey, but its not like Whitehouse farm where they allow visitors to handle meerkats which really annoys me. 

Youre persistence in wanting to know about my opinion of the sanctuary is not going unnoticed, its almost as if you were involved with them. My opinion doesnt matter and it certainly won't contribute to my original problem with the red fox. So on that note, I appreciate all your advice, and all the best for the future


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm interested in anything people do with regards to animals and animal collections, because I'm passionate about animals.

So far, since you joined this forum, I've seen you advertising to swap a Kune Kune Gilt for a boar so you can breed them. I've seen you advertise to sell or swap 2 llamas (the female of which could be pregnant) and offer 2 male ferrets for sale. So your comment "you haven't been trading animals" is only correct if someone hasn't offered to swap you them yet, but it shows an intention. So I'm interested. What you do with your animal park is of course your own concern, but that doesn't stop me being interested.

I'm also intrigued why you say it's a private collection, but you are asking for donations towards the cost of feeding them, when you are intending to breed and presumably sell the youngsters?

I am indeed 'connected' to the Sanctuary. I visited there the easter they opened to the public and I saw nothing in the way they treated their animals to worry me. I've been to other animal parks in this area and seen a lot of things that have concerned me, such as either empty water dishes or dishes with disgusted green water and disgusting green mouldy bread being fed to their goats etc. I've seen baby rabbits be handed to children who have dropped them - I could go on, but I won't but I saw none of those practices at the Sanctuary.

I've visited your animal park too and that was why I'm intrigued about why you didn't care for their practices, because I saw nothing in the way you care for your animals that was any different to what I saw at the Sanctuary, so naturally I'm interested to know what you saw that made you "very disappointed".

You're right of course your opinion doesn't matter and neither does mine, but this is a public forum and if I don't agree with what is being said then I'm entitled to ask why it was said. If anyone posted saying they didn't like the way animals were being kept even if I had never visited the place they were speaking about, I would want to know why they felt that way.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

this thread totaly somes up why i dont post on this forum anymore! Every single thing is turned into some sort of slanging match of who knows best...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that directed towards me??? Because if it is I haven't slagged anyone off at all and nowhere have I said that I know best! 

This is a forum - forums are for holding conversations and that's what we are doing. 

I would be saying nothing different if the OP was sitting in front of me having a conversation than I am saying here in writing.

And if that were the case, he/she would see from my face and the inflection in my voice, that I am interested in what they are doing and what they are saying.


----------



## EmzEffect (Jul 6, 2009)

considering theres a few people on here talking about red foxes, i wont bother making a thread...id like to ask a quick question? 
can you "buy" a fox as a pet from a breeder like a dog or cat? or is it only legal to keep them if youve found them in the wild?
just curious  

also, hope you do well with her, sounds a bit tricky but good luck!! 
thanks, 
emz


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Totally Agree with you stubeanz!! Yes its a forum and yes everyone has the right to thier own opinion but just let it go, don't go on and on..... just accept that not everyone believes the same as you, wether you believe you are correct or not and just agree to disagree. 

And on the whole animal trading issue.... I see nothing wrong... Every zoo and sanctuary going is a private collection that ask for donations and trade thier animals. It's how these places manage to stay open!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

EmzEffect said:


> considering theres a few people on here talking about red foxes, i wont bother making a thread...id like to ask a quick question?
> can you "buy" a fox as a pet from a breeder like a dog or cat? or is it only legal to keep them if youve found them in the wild?
> just curious
> 
> ...


Yes you can buy a _Vulpes Vulpes_ from a breeder or broker I know RaccoonsRule had some last year so she may be the one to ask about that.
-
 Elina

PS: Remember foxes are not easy to care for and they take allot of hard work and dedication. They do not require a DWAL but that does not mean they are not dangerous wild animals if not treated correctly.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mat_worrell said:


> Totally Agree with you stubeanz!! Yes its a forum and yes everyone has the right to thier own opinion but just let it go, don't go on and on..... just accept that not everyone believes the same as you, wether you believe you are correct or not and just agree to disagree.
> 
> And on the whole animal trading issue.... I see nothing wrong... Every zoo and sanctuary going is a private collection that ask for donations and trade thier animals. It's how these places manage to stay open!!


Thank you for that!

I didn't say it was wrong to trade their animals, I was just asking what their aim was - what's wrong with that?? However, I'm not particularly happy about setting up a private collection and asking the public to pay towards the cost of the animals' upkeep - but that's just a personal opinion.

However, if a Sanctuary is a charity or a not-for-profit registered organisation then I believe that makes a difference to asking for donations towards the cost of keeping the animals and not all sanctuaries trade their animals. The wildlife sanctuary in question here doesn't sell or trade the animals that are brought to them by people who no longer want them - they keep them until they die.

The reason I asked what the OP found "very disappointing" which later changed to "just a little disappointing" in the space of a couple of posts is because constructive criticism is always good.

I'm very familiar with the sanctuary in question and so was very interested in what the OP found to make her very worried about the care of their animals. If she didn't tell anyone what her concerns were when she was there and if she won't tell me now, then how can that be remedied?

If she is so concerned but doesn't want to post her concerns on a general public forum for all the world to read, then surely she could pm me and I may be able to do something about her concerns - surely in that way the animals benefit and that's what it's all about?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Thank you for that!
> 
> I didn't say it was wrong to trade their animals, I was just asking what their aim was - what's wrong with that?? However, I'm not particularly happy about setting up a private collection and asking the public to pay towards the cost of the animals' upkeep - but that's just a personal opinion.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree with this.
I find it quite fascinating that the op claims they are an RSPCA rehoming centre yet they trade and sell animals. At our sanctuary the farm animals and ex cage birds stay with us for the remainder of their lives and the cats,rabbits and guinea pigs we rehome on a longterm foster basis and they return to us if things ever go wrong


----------



## EmzEffect (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for that  yeh i understand, i wasnt too sure on getting one as a pet, but i think maybe in the future something to consider when my life is settled and i have a stable environment 
anyways, hope you guys sort this out....i think there is a time and a place for such strong opinions, they shouldnt be shoved in peoples faces...so ya know, take it easy. no reason to be rude or offensive when we all know, every one has their opinions, and if theyr strong it means they wont change, so you should just deal with it. 
either way, i hate seeing stuff like this on such a normally peaceful place  hopefully you can come to some sort of agree to disagree thing? 




Elina said:


> Yes you can buy a _Vulpes Vulpes_ from a breeder or broker I know RaccoonsRule had some last year so she may be the one to ask about that.
> -
> Elina
> 
> PS: Remember foxes are not easy to care for and they take allot of hard work and dedication. They do not require a DWAL but that does not mean they are not dangerous wild animals if not treated correctly.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I think some people are being far too harsh here and very high and mighty about 'trying to domesticate wild animals'.
It would most likely stress the vixen out far more to be 'in the wild' where huge numbers of things can go wrong, especially if shes been reared by humans since she was a cub.

To the OP: I think its fab what youre doing and you took the right initiative to ask for help on this forum. Some people are just a little bit too quick to snap. 
Although I havent kept foxes, I have kept ferral cats in China and they are WAY difficult to gain trust from. I would recommend keeping her in one room for a couple of weeks where she is only disturbed for meals and a little bit of positive association. Make sure shes got plenty of places to hide and lots of things to ammuse herself. Maybe even leave a jacket of yours or something that smells like you near her food bowl so she begins to associate your scent with something positive, even when youre not there. 
Always let her come to you and try to always be sitting down. Until she is very familliar with you (ie 2+ months or so) dont raise your hand above her eye level as she may find it threatning. 
Also as tempting as it may be to show her to visitors, I would suggest not to because she will freak out.
Maybe even take her off of food for a day or so and then go in with a boiled egg and place it by your side and be very still while she sneaks it away from you. She'll love it, but no touching her just yet!
Eventually she WILL come around. It wont be easy and it wont be quick, but she will and I know you guys will do a great job. 

Good luck!


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi not read all this just the first page. It would be better to build the fox a large enclosure. where he can live semi wild. A wild fox will be happy if given the freedom of an enclosure and only having you vist at feeding time. or when nesasery. It would be better than trying to keep him as a pet. just enjoy watching him live as he was ment to but in the safty of the enclosure


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Your Fox Girl*

I Personally wouldn't get in contact with a animal park as she had been hand reared by humans she still has her wild instincts but i doubt that she would survive in the wild. She is still going to have trust issues as you havn't had her very long. And in the wild they pair up for life. So for her she feels like she has been abandoned.  I Hope That This Helped.


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

:censor::censor::censor: SOD IT

I just wrote a whole load about the last 4 pages for and against the op and others on this thread but when I came to post it my pc had loged me out so I lost what I had wrote On insight it was a good thing as I would of got an infraction.:bash:

But no matter what the reason's was the op has a fox (just googled it and they are :flrt: ) But she wanted help and what happened 4 pages of well id say 60% crap and 20% help and she gave us 20% crap in return .

A small amount was constructive but that bit was also common sence if you think about it.

I feel a bit deflated as I read this type of thread in the hope that I might learn something


----------



## animal1402 (Apr 19, 2011)

I totally agree with Ayxiral, people can't come on here and say "put her back in the wild" for the simple fact that she was hand reared and has no idea how to survive, and if she was living with dogs she probably has no idea how to be a fox!
I think slow and steady will win her over but a bolt hole will be the best thing to make her feel safe and secure. have you tried leaving a worn t-shirt with a food treat near it? The Fox would begin to associate your scent with food treats, may help her trust you? just an idea.


----------

